# Putting in an outdoor tap in the garden



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Morning all,

My outside tap is at the front of the house - brilliant for cleaning the car but a PITA for watering the garden! Luckily I'm end of terrace so I can do what another of my neighbours has done - they seem to have run some sort of piping/hose around the side of the house and mounted a tap on the end (through a fence panel). The other end is attached via a regular hose connector to the main outside tap.

Looks like it works a treat but here's the thing - I can't work out what product has been used for the pipping - it looks almost like a hose but it's much thicker!

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Ironically I do actually have a tap in the garden that the previous owners put in and is connected to some piping that disappears under the shed. No water comes out, can't find any sort of stop **** anywhere that's anything to do with it!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Personally I'd be making a mess and digging out around the shed to see if I could find what that tap in the sheds connected too.

I'd prob say the hose you've seen is a reinforced PVC hose.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

do u have no water source at the rear of the house - a bathroom or toilet etc - that you can connect into ?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Personally I'd be making a mess and digging out around the shed to see if I could find what that tap in the sheds connected too.
> 
> I'd prob say the hose you've seen is a reinforced PVC hose.


I cleared away a load of the leaf litter last year to try and see where it went, but it disappears under the shed (it's also under 2ft from the fence so there's very little room to actually move around in the gap). I haven't come across it when digging over the flower bed in front of the shed either come to think of it.

BUT, importantly, PVC hose - I shall investigate :thumb: - I will actually have a closer look at my neighbours setup but she's away for a couple of weeks and I didn't want to go snooping round.



WHIZZER said:


> do u have no water source at the rear of the house - a bathroom or toilet etc - that you can connect into ?


Nope, sadly not. Downstairs loo and kitchen are both at the front, family bathroom is upstairs at the front and the en-suite is in the middle (on the outside wall).


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Because of you asking, you have given me the idea to pretty much do as you suggest.

I have a tap in the back garden. Immensely useful but for cleaning the cars and watering the flower beds at the front etc, reeling out and back in a hose (kinks and messing about) multiple trips back and fourth with a watering can. (Note I don't want to be walking through the house in shoes etc so filling inside or attaching a hose inside isn't an option for me).

I'm going to get some of the black PVC hose, run it under the decking and out the fence, run it along the black lower bit (damp course?) so it blends in, then have it come out at the front of the house with a hose attachment bit on the end. 

The convenience of it!!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Because of you asking, you have given me the idea to pretty much do as you suggest.
> 
> I have a tap in the back garden. Immensely useful but for cleaning the cars and watering the flower beds at the front etc, reeling out and back in a hose (kinks and messing about) multiple trips back and fourth with a watering can. (Note I don't want to be walking through the house in shoes etc so filling inside or attaching a hose inside isn't an option for me).
> 
> ...


Seeing my neighbours implementation it really does look like a sensible solution, she got someone in to do it though so she doesn't know what was actually used.

Let me know what products you go for in the end. She's got 2 way splitter on her tap so you don't have to keep unplugging the feed to the rear - it's a cheap hoselock one and I think I'd got for some metal instead, but it does do the job!

Edit: Done some googeling and based on what I can remember, I think she's got this sort of hose feeding the rear. I just need to work out how to attach a tap on the other end... https://www.waterirrigation.co.uk/h...ITuNSd8dr-wV9YakN1M0WOh9Q7fY9HgoaApa9EALw_wcB


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Make sure the pipe you use won't freeze, what colour is your neighbours pipe? possibly blue MDPE?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I've just been looking.

It seems that a lot of black hose is for supplying water for irrigation systems etc and is actually thinner than normal garden hosepipe as it's designed for you to punch it then lay it under ground.

So I'm going to go with this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-...le-With-Hozelock-Hose-Connectors/173244481162

It's not for drinking water or anything, (you can buy hose suitable for drinking water apparently).

Then the rest from this seller:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/shock-re...den-watering-hozelock-compatible/172175387298

4 x Female Connectors (For each end of pipe and end of extension pipe)
1 x Double Male (For the end you want to attach your attachments).

I will make up an 'extension/accessory pipe' that will then connect from this fixed hose, to the jet washer or hand sprayer etc. (I could use the big hose reel for this but a small 2 metre hose will be neater and less hassle I guess)

I will just connect the fixed pipe to the tap when needed (don't want back siphoning and freezing issues) but they also do a:

1 x 2 way tap splitter.

Also a pack of 10 for me,hose clips.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/P-Clip-P...ble-Wire-Tubing-Wall-Clamp-Mount/112293620762

Hopefully that is everything I/You would need?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> So I've just been looking.
> 
> It seems that a lot of black hose is for supplying water for irrigation systems etc and is actually thinner than normal garden hosepipe as it's designed for you to punch it then lay it under ground.
> 
> ...


Nice find on the hose clips - I was wondering what I needed there, and with only one screw it'll be far easier than the conduit brackets I was thinking of. Are you planning on drilling the mortar line and mounting them there?

I'm going to plonk a tap on the end of mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Darlac-DW420-Solid-Brass-Hose/dp/B00372UJ68 (probably with a jubilee clip or something).

Also, good find on that hose, I might go with that myself. The only thing I wanted to check out was if that hozelock one is suitable as an extension of the sprinkler system I just bought https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-Easy-Drip-Universal-Kit/dp/B01AIPH32E/



sshooie said:


> Make sure the pipe you use won't freeze, what colour is your neighbours pipe? possibly blue MDPE?


That blue piping is actually what this other mysterious tap I have in my garden is connected to. It was all done "properly" in terms of materials....but I just cannot fathom what the hell it was connected to. I can't find where the water meter is for my house...I was wondering if it's taking a direct feed from the houses source...


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking at that sprinkler kit, that uses the thinner type of hose. So if you just want to extend to reach a tap and don't need to add a sprinkler bit to it, any hose would work fine that's hozelock compatible. If you need to add sprinklers you need something like this...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-S...qid=1529068908&sr=1-3&keywords=black+hosepipe

They call them supply hoses, so a cheaper supply hose at a smaller length be more cost effective.

Ref the clips. I live in a new build house with K Render on the outside, can't see any of the block work (all breeze block) but near the bottom of the house it flutes out and then there's a painted black course that disappears into the ground. Depending on how thick the hose is I might attach it directly under the flute/sticky out bit or put it bang smack in the middle between the ground and sticky out bit (can you tell I'm not a builder pmsl).

Will just drill, wall plug and screw in, don't need anything too heavy handed to just hold a hose in place.


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Commenting as I may do similar around the side of my house to get a feed to the back.

Also to the OP I reckon the pipework with no feed you have was likely connected to a water butt, one that maybe fed from guttering on the shed?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Looking at that sprinkler kit, that uses the thinner type of hose. So if you just want to extend to reach a tap and don't need to add a sprinkler bit to it, any hose would work fine that's hozelock compatible. If you need to add sprinklers you need something like this...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hozelock-S...qid=1529068908&sr=1-3&keywords=black+hosepipe
> 
> ...


Ha, since my last post and your reply I have been looking at that very product. As it is a supply hose and can't be used to expand the irrigation system (which uses a different type of hose as you have noticed) you're absolutely right, go a bit cheaper just to get the water to it the place it needs to be!

I also realised that the tap I linked to doesn't need a jubilee clip or the like as it takes a regular hose connector. I can't even find something which would fit on the tap inlet and have the hose pushed over it (not too sure what it would be called tbh) so I think I'll go down that route. Definitely easier that's for sure!

As I've got exposed brick work I will drill in to the mortar line - like you say...it's not as if it really weighs anything!

Been a productive thread this, eh?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

kartman said:


> Commenting as I may do similar around the side of my house to get a feed to the back.
> 
> Also to the OP I reckon the pipework with no feed you have was likely connected to a water butt, one that maybe fed from guttering on the shed?


That's an interesting idea...there isn't any guttering on this shed, but that's not to say a previous one didn't have it!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes it has been productive 

I didn't notice that about the tap you linked too, just had another look. That's really good.

If we were planning on staying in this house (it's our first mortgaged home) I would pay to have a hot and cold tap put out there, so until this thread...I had all but given up doing something for an easy feed to the front of the house  

Result all round.

I'm am going to get a water butt ready for winter that will be next to the rear outside tap, so can swap feeds when the butt is full


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Yes it has been productive
> 
> I didn't notice that about the tap you linked too, just had another look. That's really good.
> 
> ...


I think I know what I'm going to be doing next weekend! I'm going to measure up but I think I'm going to use that Karcher hose you linked to as my supply hose, it's a load cheaper than the hoselock supply hose we found...and I can't see a reason why it would be any better/worse!

Edit: Aha, yes, it appears the supply hose cannot (without adapters) be connected to the regular hozelock connectors. I know they've got it in a homebase near the office so I'll check it out.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if I've got my wires crossed, but irrigation systems use the supply hose, as they're thinner and can be punched out easily to attach the individual sprinklers? 

So wouldn't you need the supply hose for the irrigation system and the Karcher hose to get a feed to the back?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Not sure if I've got my wires crossed, but irrigation systems use the supply hose, as they're thinner and can be punched out easily to attach the individual sprinklers?
> 
> So wouldn't you need the supply hose for the irrigation system and the Karcher hose to get a feed to the back?


Potentially, I've got to open up the lot I've got at the moment to see but it appears that you could potentially connect the irrigation system direct to the tap in this instance so I wouldn't necessarily need a supply hose.

Obviously this depends on where the tap is in relation to the irrigation system etc.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Quick update - I've ordered the the Karcher hose that you suggested (along with the p-clips), a couple of brass 2 way splitters and that tap that I've found - hopefully going to install it next weekend!

I put the irrigation system in this weekend - works a charm! Will bury that hose next weekend too so it's less visible. That system connects to the feed via a standard hozelock connector, which is super handy!


----------

